# Secondary teaching jobs in Brisbane



## linnie77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi there
Just wondering if anyone can give me any up to date advice on teaching jobs in Brisbane. My partner has the opportunity of a job in Brisbane and the availability of employment for me will be a major factor in our decision as to whether to accept the job or not. I am a secondary English teacher with 12 years experience (4 in the UK and 8 in NZ). I understand the application system with the Queensland government means you are sent to wherever there is a demand - which I am guessing is unlikely to be Brisbane. So I am wondering about the demand for teachers to fill casual/temporary positions in state schools or work of any kind in private schools. Any candid advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

hiya, I lived in Brisbane previously for 10 years but have now lived in the UK for 8 or so and am thinking of returning so was wondering the same thing. Based on what I found... Permanent teaching positions in Brisbane are possible but pretty rare. There seems to be more supply work for secondary but because there is an oversupply of primary teachers there will be a lot of them looking for cover work in secondary too. It seems the best thing to do is get known by a few schools, perhaps by volunteering. Tracer is the government agency that provides cover teachers to government schools . You could also look into something private like brisbane catholic ed for fulltime work. Also check your options at the Universities: UQ, QUT and Griffith are all Brisbane based and might offer some tutoring work in their education departments.

Complete the QLD college of teachers registration process before you get there because you can't teach at all without doing that.

Registering for work with Ed Queensland doesn't mean you HAVE to go to another town. You can specify certain areas. They do offer incentives to go remote though, I worked for a while in an 11 point school. The points acrew and when you have about 36 (I think) you can pretty much choose your location and job type. At least that's the way it was explained to me. Other incentives include very cheap housing and sometimes free electric. I was housed in 3 bedroom house on my own for $25 per week and free electricity. But it was very remote and Brisbane was an 8 hour drive away. While the teachers were sociable I found it the whole experience very difficult and actually quite scary. Kids would throw rocks on your roof because they all knew which were the teacher houses and two of the other new female teachers were threatened with violence because they carried on in more city type ways. 


hope this all helps.


----------



## yasmin (May 8, 2011)

Hi, 
I used to be a teacher for over 10 years and I must admit- it's one of the most difficult jobs I've done. I agree with ibu- it's better to look for cooperation with some universities. In private schools- you know it depends on the staff and the head teacher, sometimes parents are the ones who rule in such schools. 
Good luck!


----------

